
Can the Blockchain Tame Moscow's Wild Politics? - graciemck
https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/12/can-the-blockchain-tame-moscows-wild-politics/547973/?utm_source=hn
======
aaronbrethorst
No. Transparency in elections won't fix a system where there is no clear
opposition, and where attempts to create one are met with state-sanctioned
violence.

Examples: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/alexei-
navaln...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/alexei-navalny-
russia-vladimir-putin-critic-opposition-moscow-nizhny-novgorod-a7973206.html)
and [https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/12/21/world/crime-
leg...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/12/21/world/crime-legal-
world/russian-police-arrest-pussy-riot-member-happy-birthday-executioners-
protest-fsb/)

Semi-related: [http://www.dw.com/en/washington-to-honor-slain-russian-
polit...](http://www.dw.com/en/washington-to-honor-slain-russian-politician-
boris-nemtsov/a-41685646)

